# Red - Black Edition R35



## sin (Dec 3, 2007)

Collected this afternoon.

To say i'm pleased is an understatement.










Some more on here.
CleanYourCar.co.uk - View topic - Red Dragon


----------



## Zed Ed (Oct 24, 2007)

looks great

you're gone love it...... specially when you give it the beans

ed


----------



## hodgie (Oct 23, 2003)

Congrats


----------



## WILL SMITH (Mar 14, 2005)

well done phil

note you have a tax disc!!!!!

mine is still on Chris's desk!, my detailer would not him near the car to put it on until he had finished, then chris forgot!


----------



## jamesbilluk (Aug 10, 2006)

Stunning that ,really do like them in red

James


----------



## sin (Dec 3, 2007)

WILL SMITH said:


> well done phil
> 
> note you have a tax disc!!!!!
> 
> mine is still on Chris's desk!, my detailer would not him near the car to put it on until he had finished, then chris forgot!


LOL, funny u should mention the tax disc Will.

Got a call from Jo at 5:45, saying my tax disc was on her desk.

Someone had only put the wrong tax disc in????

Thanks for the kind comments gents.


----------



## tonigmr2 (Sep 12, 2002)

Red is definitely the nicest colour available in the UK for them IMHO.


----------



## sin (Dec 3, 2007)

I agree toni, but i do like the black tbh, too high maintenance for me though.


----------



## MacGTR (Dec 31, 2006)

Don't even start me on black cars! The red looks fantastic and the black wheels set it off even better. More pictures would be nice


----------



## sin (Dec 3, 2007)

MacGTR said:


> Don't even start me on black cars! The red looks fantastic and the black wheels set it off even better. More pictures would be nice


Mac, there's a link underneath the picture from the bloke who prepped it.


----------



## Bruva (May 23, 2009)

Very smart:thumbsup:


----------



## STBSO1985 (Feb 11, 2008)

She's a beauty!! Never thought I would appreciate a single red colour like this !


----------



## ANDY GTR (Jul 18, 2008)

looks stuning in red such a nice shine to it :bowdown1:


----------



## Steve (Sep 21, 2001)

Ah so another RED one !! We must be as rare as rocking horse sh*t ! LOL GREAT !!! All those boring old grey ones out there eh !! LOL


----------



## sin (Dec 3, 2007)

I think we deffo picked the right colour Steve, pictures dont do it justice unfortunately. That pic of mine seems to bright, its slightly darker in real life. Heres another my m8 took. Seems a better likeness.


----------



## Steve (Sep 21, 2001)

I will, when I get a chance post some of mine up as well !! RED rules LOL


----------



## FanatiC (Feb 25, 2008)

Red r35 is the sh!t! lovely car
congratz


----------



## kennyc (Aug 25, 2005)

Lovely car and good choice of colour


----------



## Steve (Sep 21, 2001)

Thanks Guys


----------



## Kurgen (Jul 26, 2008)

Collect my new Red-Black edition in 18 hrs 10 mins......


----------



## Kurgen (Jul 26, 2008)

18 hrs.. 9 mins


----------



## Daryl TunerLab (Jun 7, 2008)

Sexy! Now don't mod it too much


----------



## Kurgen (Jul 26, 2008)

2 hours....... :clap:


----------



## sin (Dec 3, 2007)

You'll love it m8 and dont forget we need pictures.


----------



## MartyV (Apr 19, 2009)

Looks amazing


----------

